# Suddinly I cant gert U Tubes



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hadnt had a problem, other than not being able to watch it long before the reload circle came up and id have to either give it up or watch it in spurts.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Hadnt had a problem, other than not being able to watch it long before the reload circle came up and id have to either give it up or watch it in spurts.


What you should do just as it starts. Click on PAUSE, the clip will continue to load while you do other things. Once it is loaded completely you can go and watch it entirely without it stopping with that circle thingy.
I used to do that a lot while either on Dial Up, or when I had a slower DSL connection. Now at 10 Mbps I only have that happen once in awhile while watching something at the highest resolution ( 720p ) While viewing it in Widescreen format. The entire computer screen is Youtube (Full Screen).
I just played a clip on YT so it is working. Not sure why you can't get it. You "might" have to reinstall the newest version of Adobe Flash Player


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

how do I do that??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> how do I do that??


 Got to get a new link

Try this one. You have to select your own operating system
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
The page I posted first was for MY MAC.
As ALL SITES KNOW what OS you are using, so sometimes it is hard for me to bring up a download page for a Windows user. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bill. This is the third or fourth time you've posted about your problems with U-Tube.
Each time multiple people have told you your internet connection is too slow and that they cap it. That just doesn't change with time.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Bill, try and right click on the video you want to watch, then "Open in new window"
I have been having the same problem, that seems to be working for me. 
I don't know why. 
I think it's all part of this new "I Google" nonsense to mess up us old timers. I'm still searching for my favorites lists. I have a feeling it may take a while.  If it's working why change it? I dunno!


----------

